# ClipArtBoom.com Pack Provides Vector Art, Templates For Signs, Banners And More



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Sign & Banner Pack from Clipartboom.com makes creating signage for a wide range of markets and applications fast and easy. Color and black-and-white versions of 50 interactive design templates and 150 vector clip art images can be mixed and matched to generate production-ready vector art with minimal design time. 

Whether it’s for a tournament banner or sale or safety signs, the diverse spectrum of graphics and styles streamlines designing for full-color or vinyl signage and also makes it easier to pursue cross-selling opportunities with apparel and promotional items. 

Designs and templates are available in .eps and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) formats. Templates are also available in CorelDRAW (.cdr). All fonts used in the design templates are included.

The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all Clipartboom.com content, specific sign and banner clip art and designs can be purchased individually.

View the entire package at 
Vector Designs and Clipart for Signs and Banners.

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

